# Custom Grille Cloths



## mbomn8r

I do 'em.. If anybody wants one..
















Preferably black and white images, color is way more involved.. usually between $100. to $200. plus shipping. Frankenstein's monster was done on fiberglass mesh, others on stock grille cloth. 
you send it- i'll paint it and send it back or send me a generic cloth and give me the dimensions.. if i screw it up- i'll get you a new cloth hee-hee.


----------



## Blacque Jacque

Awesome !!!


----------



## Bear

Cool. How many different designs do you have?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Hey thats looks cool man


----------



## mbomn8r

Bear said:


> Cool. How many different designs do you have?



just whatever somebody wants.. i don't have any "flash" type layouts.
but i've never painted someone's baby or loved one on a cab tho. that might be too involved for a hole-y mesh. my next cloth is going to be GIGANTOR!


----------



## V-man

Can you do Sinbad Circa 1988 putting Carrot Top in a headlock?


----------



## mbomn8r

V-man said:


> Can you do Sinbad Circa 1988 putting Carrot Top in a headlock?



heck yea.. is that why carrot top has since beefed up?


----------



## V-man

mbomn8r said:


> heck yea.. is that why carrot top has since beefed up?



I have some SERIOUS thinking to do here...


----------



## mbomn8r

Work in progress..


----------



## Lane Sparber

I too have some thinking to do. Me likey!

-Lane


----------



## mbomn8r

thank you sir, i'll do you one if you'll hot rod my 2203..


----------



## Lane Sparber

mbomn8r said:


> thank you sir, i'll do you one if you'll hot rod my 2203..



NOW we're talking! Hot rod how? 

-Lane


----------



## Purgasound

Nice work dude!


----------



## mbomn8r

American Viking said:


> Nice work dude!



Thanks Mr. Viking!


----------



## mbomn8r

Bela finished..


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Wow. Good job man


----------



## mbomn8r

Thanks Mr. Dopey!


----------



## chuckmehh

These are wayyyy too cool dude


----------



## mbomn8r

chuckmehh said:


> These are wayyyy too cool dude



Thanks fella. I'd take an acoustic simulator pedal as partial payment too if you want a cloth...


----------



## Lane Sparber

I can't WAIT for mine!!

-Lane


----------



## chuckmehh

mbomn8r said:


> Thanks fella. I'd take an acoustic simulator pedal as partial payment too if you want a cloth...



I just sold one...wow haha Was that joke because you saw my ad?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im thinking about order a cloth with a pair of 38D tits!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TubeStack

Nice work.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Wow, those are cool man
I gotta start mowing some lawns or something for extra cash


----------



## mbomn8r

just getting started on nosferatu..


----------



## MartyStrat54

They look great. What happens if a beer gets on them? Are they water proof?


----------



## mbomn8r

MartyStrat54 said:


> They look great. What happens if a beer gets on them? Are they water proof?



my marshallstein has been beer soaked and left in some very crappy damp places since 1994 if that helps.


----------



## mbomn8r

ok- it's getting there but i ran out of white paint pen..


----------



## mbomn8r

Fin


----------



## Lane Sparber

mbomn8r said:


> Fin



AWESOME!! Can't wait to install it!

-Lane


----------



## custom53

Do you have any other "versions" of the skull & crossbones...?


----------



## j2112c

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im thinking about order a cloth with a pair of 38D tits!!!!!!!!!!!!



Will they fit on a 4x12?
You don't want to be dragging your nips in the floor....


----------



## j2112c

mbomn8r said:


> Fin



Fantastic!


----------



## mbomn8r

Thanks guys! 
I can do whatever skull and crossbones you want, just send me a pic of something you like and I'll draw up something. 
Same for the boobs.. Maybe you could use a full stack and continue them on to the bottom cab?..


----------



## el burro

how much do you charge? i'd like a 1960a cab with johnny cash flippin off the warden. could you do that?


----------



## Lane Sparber

It's installed!!






Words simply cannot describe my level of satisfaction with not only the quality of the work (which is self-evident), but with Johnny's attitude and demeanor. He was a pleasure to work with and the image he photoshopped together was BETTER than what I was imagining. If anyone is hesitating to contact him for any reason...DON'T! I did, and now I have the cab of my dreams! 

Well done, sir!

-Lane

P.S. - I will try to get a better picture later!


----------



## Wycked Lester

That is F'n Awesome!!!!


----------



## 66 galaxie

That rules! 
I totally have an idea for one... I need some money!!!!


----------



## mbomn8r

thanks lane! that's the best endorsement i've ever had..
it suits your cab nicely.


----------



## MM54

j2112c said:


> Will they fit on a 4x12?
> You don't want to be dragging your nips in the floor....



You may need two cabs side-by-side


----------



## mbomn8r

Bump..


----------



## 66 galaxie

Free bump, cause these are as cool as the other side of the pillow.


----------



## Clammy

Tagged for interest. I have a few ideas floating around in my noggin! 

Cheers!


----------



## mbomn8r

just let me know Clammy!


----------



## Bear

This is probably time cosuming as hell. Great job! They look really good installed.


----------



## mbomn8r

Bear said:


> This is probably time cosuming as hell. Great job! They look really good installed.



yea, i wouldn't get any business if i charged by the hour!


----------



## mbomn8r

the wife's amp..
from her favorite movie- Night Of The Demons


----------



## Bear

Man, that is really nice. You do some neat lokking stuff.


----------



## mbomn8r

thanks mr. bear!


----------



## mbomn8r

Sorry. Been out of pocket and changing jobs. Ready to start painting grilles again.
J


----------



## shooto

very cool!!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Yep , i'll back up what everyone has said ......Very Cool Work !!


----------



## kermitz

I'm on the fence about this one.


----------



## SmokestackElRopo

You said color would be really hard My idea is a B ritish flag for a Vintage Modern 2266 combo. Shout with a pm, thanx.


----------



## keef1367

Sir your work looks most excellent very nice indeed 
Tis a shame I'm so attached to my salt and pepper grill or I'd get ya to do me one


----------



## Daddy of 5

Very nice , Someone do a portrait of RR or i will


----------



## mbomn8r

Thank you all for the nice feedback. 
Kermitz. That image would look very nice in a 4x12 cab. Let me know. 
Smokestack- Marshall has a silkscreened union jack grille that looks pretty awesome. I don't know what it'd cost tho.


----------



## sviri

These are very nice looking.


----------



## mbomn8r

Thanks.


----------



## mbomn8r

after i aquire and repair the old 5150 i'm getting- i'd like to trade the marshall head in this pic for a good les paul std. it's about an '87 model, bone stock with good JJ tubes.
sounds awesome.


----------



## mbomn8r

Trade my 800 in the pic, and maybe some cash for an LP standard.. don't care if it's a beater as long as it's sound.


----------

